# Do you want rally flaps?



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

ok guys this is it.

i have contacted a company who makes rally flaps, they are interested in making a set of four rally style mud flaps for the chevrolet cruze ( with and without the RS pakage....

here is what i said to them:

hello

i own a 2012 chevrolet cruze with the rs pakage. im subcribed to a fourm called cruzetalk.com and a bunch of the members are looking for rally style mudflaps made for the car.

there are 2 body types:

-normal body

- rs pakage

im sure if you were to make these a set of 4 rally flaps for our cars you would be able to make some coin.

i also belive that you would be the fist company to make rally flaps on the market for the chevrolet cruze. 

also if your only interested in makeing one batch for a groupe buy i can contact members of my fourm to make sure that i will have enough people for you to sell them to. 


looking forward to hearing from you

thank you for your time 

ru5ty


here is the response:

Hey Ru5ty, I appreciate the inquiry. I'm all for new fitments. It's a little challenging creating them without having a vehicle to get my hands on though.Lets do this, I'll run an add locally to see if I can get someone interested in letting me create a fitment off their car. It might be possible give you directions on what type of measurements I need if you'd be interested that way too? Can you send me some pics of the fender liners/wheel wells so I can get an idea of what sorts of mounting points I have to work with?
Also, would you be willing to check with the forum members to see who would in fact be interested in a set?
Look forward to working on this project with you.

John


the company name is rokblokz

rally mud flaps - RokBlokz Rally Mud Flaps, mudflaps


we have a great opertuneity here to get something that fits perfectly and im going to try and push for this 100%

i now need to have a count of how many people are interested in this so that i can give him a number so that he will be interested in starting the production.

comment below

i have a 2012 cruze rs... i need a partner who has a cruze without the rs pakage who will be able to help me take pictures of there cruze fender wells as well as mesurements as asked for by john from rokblokz

this will be a team effort so lets rock this!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sounds promising .
What price we looking at?


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Location if its socal i can go my car just sits there haha

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I think it's in Utah going off his eBay account


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you need pics of my Eco? Ill take some tonight if you need them 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I just took some pics (Eco)
Waiting on a pm response 

For the guys looking on the mobile app and are interested.
Go on the computer and cast your vote up at the top, that you do want a set. 

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Please take no offence to this and a big kudos on the efforts you are taking to get some RS mug guards, but from the pictures, I don't know if these flaps from this company would be right for the cruze or look aesthetically pleasing on the Cruze. In my opinion, these look a little too big and blocky for what would look pleasing to the eye on the Cruze although they might serve their purpose better then the OEM mud guards. Is there anyway to get something that resembles the OEM mud guards but fits the rs body?


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm totally down, I just went over an unpaved road today and thought of that


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm curious what material they're using, what thickness it will be, what warranty it will come with, and how well the material will stand up to impacts at low temperatures.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i may be intrested, after i hear the answers to the questions above.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

RallyArmor and RokBlokz both use Polyurethane. RallyArmor doesnt specify how thick thier products are (at least i couldnt find it) RokBlokz flaps are 4mm thick (looks to be the same thickness as RA just by looking at videos and pictures.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

So we needs pics of a cruze with rs package? This should be good!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hatje said:


> So we needs pics of a cruze with rs package? This should be good!


The OP (ru5ty) has a RS so I'm assuming he will take pics of his own.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Awsome will do poll when I'm off work thanks for doing this


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I talked to Terry and got some information. Looks like they're charging $65 for other people, and they're 4mm thick polyurethane. Not as strong as polyethelene, but also not as expensive. 

My most important question here is how they are going to figure out how to mount these mud flaps. I had a thread going with a company that was willing to CNC cut these for dirt cheap, but this doesn't look to be any different. We were hung on the issue of mounting them as they need to be mounted to the inner wheel well, but be spaced out as the wheel well is recessed inside the fender. They can't be pressed against the fender, as they will rub and your paint will be gone in short order.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

ok heres some answers.

priceing will be arround 70$ for a set of four rally flaps with hardware and shipping. priceing may be subject to change.

they use a urethane-based, semi-rigid material. It's been very durable in both hot and cold climates and holds it's shape very well too.

john also informs me thay he perfres to use oem holes to simplify installation without haveing to do modifications to the car, so dont worry about haveing a thousand holes in your wheel well.

if you are willing to donate your photos for development pm me and ill give you my personal email address

when you send the email please have (rally flap development) in the subject line. the more photos the better....

any more questions? 

john and i would be more then happy to respond.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ru5ty said:


> ok heres some answers.
> 
> priceing will be arround 70$ for a set of four rally flaps with hardware and shipping. priceing may be subject to change.
> 
> ...


Did you get my PM from yesterday still waiting for a response. 

Is he really going to charge us full retail for these? i would of at least though he would give us a group buy discount. lol especially since these have not been test fitted on a cruze yet 
usally the way it goes is you get 5-10 people a good deal on a group deal to do the R&D. then you have a new market for your company. so they can now add the cruze to the list of cars on the website...


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

im changeing to winter tires soon so i will be using my cruze rs for the rs photos. for thoes who are interested in submitting photos please take the measurements nessary , as if you were going to make them your self. also ensure to take photos of the screws found under the wheel well to have a good idea of mounting points.

thank you all in advance for your input and interest.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Did you get my PM from yesterday still waiting for a response.
> 
> Is he really going to charge us full retail for these? i would of at least though he would give us a group buy discount. lol especially since these have not been test fitted on a cruze yet
> usally the way it goes is you get 5-10 people a good deal on a group deal to do the R&D. then you have a new market for your company. so they can now add the cruze to the list of cars on the website...



i understand that the price may be a bit much but im more than willing to pay it. i paid 300 dollars for weather tech digital fit floor mats and i have no regrets lol.

the price may go down but i think its reasonable 4 flaps + hardware + shipping = 70$ usd

ill ask john, ive already send him an email with more questions that were asked on this thread so keep them comming


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ru5ty said:


> i understand that the price may be a bit much but im more than willing to pay it. i paid 300 dollars for weather tech digital fit floor mats and i have no regrets lol.
> 
> the price may go down but i think its reasonable 4 flaps + hardware + shipping = 70$ usd
> 
> ill ask john, ive already send him an email with more questions that were asked on this thread so keep them comming


i also think $70 is reasonable for 4 flaps. ($17.50 a piece) but that price is set for flaps that have been test fitted multiple times prior to selling. and we are the ones doing the inquiry on this car and i still feel like we should get a better price since we are the ones doing all the foot work ie getting them multiple customers lined up and sending in pics and messurments... just saying. im looking out for the best intrest of the members and you.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

agreed! i will try my best to work something out .


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> i also think $70 is reasonable for 4 flaps. ($17.50 a piece) but that price is set for flaps that have been test fitted multiple times prior to selling. and we are the ones doing the inquiry on this car and i still feel like we should get a better price since we are the ones doing all the foot work ie getting them multiple customers lined up and sending in pics and messurments... just saying. im looking out for the best intrest of the members and you.


I agree completely. We are test dummies here. No need to be charging us full price. I know this won't be costing them more than $35 a set to make, CNC time included. Yeah, there's business overhead, but as Terry said, these need to be a final, tried and true revision in order to command full price. 

I am very curious as to how they will be attacking the mounting depth issue. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm hoping you didn't really tell them they'd be the "fist company"


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Nobody said:


> I'm hoping you didn't really tell them they'd be the "fist company"


lol


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

ive taken pictures of my cruze rs with some measurements and have sent them by email to john. i still need some of the base model and eco unless they are the same... 

i do not see any other companies making rally flaps that were made for the cruze

ive seen plenty of universal flaps but nothing that i am interested in buying

unless someone has a link or knows of a company that already has these strictly for the cruze including the rs by all means tell me and ill call this whole thing off and buy them and promote them on this fourm.....

so yes i told him he would be the first company to make these lol!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I think most people were laughing because you used the word "fist" lol


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Id like to be the fist to say nope


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Id like to be the fist to say nope


lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Unless they can provide us with a spacer puck of some kind, we are back to square one. 

I looked at Starchy's garage and discovered how he mounted his rally style flaps. 

Starchy's Garage :: Cruze

Your paint is going to rub off of that fender edge in short order if you mount them like that. Without a good spacer, we haven't made any progress.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i am still in contact with john and he has posted an add in the locl news paper to try and get a cruze rs and a non rs so that he can do his own measurements. i have sent him photos with a few of my own ideas includeing the spacers and i am currently waiting to hear back from him. 

as soon as i get some more new i will report back asap

sorry to hear about your accedent extreme, hope everything works out well for you


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

ok little update

john informs me that using only the factory holes may not be enough and minor drilling may be required.

does this change everyones minds?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> ok little update
> 
> john informs me that using only the factory holes may not be enough and minor drilling may be required.
> 
> does this change everyones minds?


I was expecting to do some drilling. There's no way a rally style mud flap will adequately hold using the existing holes and plastic fasteners found in the wheel well.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ru5ty said:


> ok little update
> 
> john informs me that using only the factory holes may not be enough and minor drilling may be required.
> 
> does this change everyones minds?


Did he get his hands on a Cruze?


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

john has not managed to get his hands on a cruze, but has looked a pictures on the internet and the ones i sent him. and will probably go down to a dealership and see one first hand.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

*bump*

Any updates? I'm still really interested in this.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

we are kinda at a stand still

john wants to make sure it will fit so he's waiting to have a chance to do a fitting on a cruze 

ill let you know as soon as i hear again from him.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Am i the only one that would rather have a form fitting one like the mud guards you can get on a non rs? I think they look more clean than rally flaps (no offense). is it not possible to retrofit the non rs pack mud guards to fit an rs?


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

well there are a lot of mouldable plastics on the market now a days, like extreme had recommended called kydex. alot of firearm holsters are made by this by D.I.Y ers. but this would probably take a lot of work to make something that will last. the non rs mud flaps could fit if you really want them to just get ready to cut them up to do it. and at gm's price tag for a set ( i think 80$) i would not want to take the chance of wrecking them. until they wake up and realize that they should have made some for the rs package in the first place. rally flaps seems to be a good solution.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I guess we can close this thread now. haha


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

this is disappointing and i apologize to everybody for this. i haven't heard back from john so im assuming he has giving up. i went out and bought rally armor flaps for my cruze cause i dont want to wait any longer.

you can see the rear ones installed on my build thread.

sorry again everyone. :th_thumbsdownsm::th_thumbsdownsm::th_thumbsdownsm::th_thumbsdownsm::th_thumbsdownsm::th_thumbsdownsm:


----------

